# طلب دارة خافض جهد



## نامر (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أنا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى الرائع بما فيه من خبرات عندي توتر 40 فولط 25 آمبير المطلوب خفض التوتر ل 24 فولط مع الحفاظ على قوة التيار بحدود مقبولة اتمنى أن أجد طلبي عندكم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mnci (9 سبتمبر 2008)

اتمنى لو استطعت مساعدتك
موقع الكتب والابحاث الاول فىالعالم
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى
نظرا لأن التيار قيمته كبيرة فالأفضل أن نتابع الأمر من مصدره
من أين أتيت بالمصدر 40 فولت ، و كم دقة قيمة 24 فولت فكما تعلم كلما زاد ثبات الجهد زادت كلفة الدائرة و تعقيدها
فمثلا لو تستخدم 24 فولت لتشغيل موتور أو ريلاى أو ما شابه يكون التغيير بنسبة 10% إلى 15% ليس خطيرا عكس ما إن كنت تشغل به دوائر الكترونية مثلا وعليه لو كان المصدر 40فولت من محول لماذا لا تستخدم محول آخر ثم دائرة توحيد أو ثايريستور أما إن كان من بطارية فالأمر يختلف

كل هذا يحدد بإجابتك على السؤالين السابقين
1-من أين أتيت بالمصدر 40 فولت 
2- كم دقة قيمة 24 فولت المطلوبة


----------



## نامر (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا للاهتمام 
اخي ماجد مصدر ال 40 فولت هو مخرج شاحن البطاريات ل Ubs يحتاج توتر 36 فولط حتى يعمل اي ثلاث بطاريات 12 فولت .... المفروض ان يكون توتر الشحن 36 لكنه يعطي 40 والزيادة ليست مضرة .... اريد تخفيض توتر شحن اليو بي اس حتى 24 لكي اشحن بطاريتان 12 ، فأيضا ال 24 ليست دقيقة فممكن ان تتراوح بين ال 20 حتى 30 فولت مع الأخذ بالحسبان أن يحافظ التيار على قوة شحن 
أشكرك اخي ماجد على تعاونك وان شاء الله طلبي عندكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى
الزيادة ضرورية لأن البطارية 12 فولت لو قرأت مواصفاتها تجد أن جهد تمام الشحن و المسمى Keep Alive Voltage = 13.5 Volt
وعلى هذا 13.5 × 3 = 40.5 فولت
بالنسبة لبطاريتيتن ستحتاج 27 فولت و افضل طريقة تحافظ على الأمبير و تقلل الفقد استخدام موسفت لتقطيع التيار للحصول إما على تيار شحن ثابت أو جهد شحن ثابت
امنحنى بعض الوقت لأرسم لك دائرة


----------



## نامر (9 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي ماجد أشكر تعاونك واهتمامك وكلي أمل بأن ألقى المساعدة والجواب الشافي
تقبل شكري وامتناني الكبير 
تحياتي


----------



## نامر (14 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي ماجد أنا بانتظارك طولت علي
أرجو ما كون عم عذبك معي
تحياتي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

معذرة يا أخى إن شاء الله سأضعها لك غدا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى
معذرة للتأخير فكل الدوائر التى حصلت عليها كانت تعتمد على Switching Regulator و رغم كفائتها إلا أنها تحتاج ملفات ذات خواص معينه حتى حصلت على هذه الدائرة المرفقة
هذه الدائرة تجدها أيضا فى ملف البيانات Data Sheet الخاص بالاى سى رقم LM317
وتجد الملف كاملا هنا
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/8619/NSC/LM317.html
يمكنك استبدال الترانزيستور المرسوم داخل مربع بآخر رقم 2N3771 وهو 30 أمبير أو أى رقم أكبر من ذلك
المقاومة R5 تحدد جهد الخرج و اضبطه على 27 فولت كما سبق الشرح
المقاومة R1 و قيمتها 22 أوم تحدد متى يفتح الترانزيستورات لذا لا تغير قيمتها كثيرا
لا تنسى استخدام مبرد كبير للترانزيستور 2N3771 
احذر من حدوث قصر Short على *الدخول * و الطارية متصلة بالخرج لأن البطاربة ستفرغ شحنتها فى الاى سى بالراجع و تدمر فورا ، هذا التحذير ستجده مكتوبا فى Data Sheet 
تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## نامر (16 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي ماجد الشكر قليل على ما قدمته
تقبل شكري وامتناني 
تحياتي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى
تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق و أى اسئلة أرجو الا تتردد


----------



## نامر (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخ ماجد جهزت العناصر اللازمة للدارة وسأعلمك بكل جديد 
شكرا لاهتمامك 
تقبل تحياتي الحارة وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## نامر (18 سبتمبر 2008)

لقد قمت بعمل الدارة على أكمل وجه لكن عند تطبيق الجهد والتغيير بالمقاومة المتغيرة والوصول عند قيمة 1 كيلو تقريبا تحترق وينعطب المجزء Lm117 كانت المحاولة الاولى بدون حمل والمحاولة الثانية وعند وصل ثلاث بطاريات كحمل قمت بانقاص قيمة المقاومة المتغيرة لكن لم ينقص الجهد ولا فولط وحصل كما حصل بدون حمل احترقت المتغيرة وعطب المجزء .
لي نظرة في الدارة بأنه تتم عملية قصر الدخل مع الخرج للمجزء Lm117 بالترانزستور 2n3771 عند وصول المجزء لمرحلة التمرير الكامل عند وصول المتغيرة لقيمة صغيرة 
أرجو أن تكون قد فهمت ما أعني وما يحيرني أن الدارة موضوعة من قبل مختصين وعلى الأكيد مجربة من قبلهم لكن هذا ما حصل معي ..... ربما وجهة نظري خاطئة والرجاء مناقشة الموضوع 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## نامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي ماجد أنا متأسف جدا 
الدارة شغالة كان غلط بالتوصيل راجعت التوصيل وعرفت المشكلة والآن هي تعمل 
شكرا جزيلا لتعاونك معي 
تقبل تحياتي الحارة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------

